# Larsen TT or Small Block Eight?



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm 190lbs riding a 2005 P.2, am doing DJ at the park on hardpack dirt, no plans for urban or trials. No plans for DH/FR with this bike either (I have other tools for those jobs). 

I want a tire that's fast rolling but also grips - I want some confidence in the berms. I know Holy Rollers get good reviews but don't look like too much bite.

So the question is: should I get the Maxxis Larsen TT or Kenda Small Block Eight? What do you think? I know once I get it I won't replace, so I want to make the right choice.


Thanks for the help!!


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

small block 
dmr has a tire thats almost the same i think its a moto


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I ran a Larsen TT (Wore flat) that small block 8's (Pinch Flat City) and than switched back to the DMR moto Digger. The Moto Digger is a great tire...chicks dig it.

I'm about 225#'s.


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

If your gonna be riding hardpack id go with the larsons cause there fast, the moto diggers are a great tire but there more for loose conditions


----------

